# Probleme beim Booten

## stream

Hallo,

beim booten kann kein Modul geladen werden. Wenn ich dann nach dem einloggen mit insmod die Module lade, funktioniert aber alles ohne Probleme.

In der /etc/modules.autoload sind alle Module eingetragen.

Weis jemand wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

----------

## steveb

es ist offenbar die reihenfolge der module in modules.autoload die probleme bereitet.

kannst du mal das modules.autoload posten?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## stream

natsemi

NVdriver

input

mousedev

hid

usb-uhci

soundcore

----------

## steveb

und mit welchem modul hast du probleme?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## stream

mit allen

----------

## pom

kommen Fehler oder werden sie nur nicht geladen?

POM

----------

## stream

beim booten wird mir schon angezeigt, dass die Module nicht geladen werden und wenn ich mich dann eingeloggt habe funktionieren sie auch nicht.

----------

## Beforegod

 *stream wrote:*   

> natsemi
> 
> NVdriver
> 
> input
> ...

 

soso..

versuchst also Deine USB Treiber zu laden während das Hauptmodul erst am Ende geladen wird.

Versuch mal die Reihenfolge:

usb-uhci

hid

input

mousedev

soundcore

natsemi

NVdriver

----------

## stream

ich hab die /etc/modules.autoload jetzt geändert

leider hat sich dadurch das Problem nicht gelöst

----------

## tux-fan

versuch mal als user "root" ein "update-modules" und reboote nochmal.

----------

## stream

hilft leider nicht

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

was sagt er denn, wenn Du z.B. "modprobe NVdirver" machst?

----------

## stream

modprobe NVdriver

modprobe: Invalid line 71 in /etc/modules.conf

alian

----------

## A.Stranger

Und was steht in besagter Zeile in Deiner modules.conf?

----------

## stream

alian snd-card-0 snd-via82c686

----------

## stream

Hat jemand noch einen Vorschlag zur Problemlösung?

Sonst muss ich Gentoo nochmal installieren  :Mad: 

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

steht das wirklich genau so da? Dann mach mal aus: "alian" ein "alias"

----------

## stream

ja steht dort so

ich habe das jetzt geändert.

nach einem reboot steht dort aber wieder alias??

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

weiss jetzt nicht genau, was Du meinst, aber:

schau mal nach besagter Zeile in der Datei "/etc/modules.d/alsa". Höchst wahrscheinlich steht dort auch "alian". Das ist dann wohl ein Tipfehler. Änder das in "alias" und ruf "update-modules" aus. Dann sollte er Deine modules.conf korrekt schreiben (man soll nämlich eigentlich nicht direkt in die modules.conf schreiben).

Wenn Du dass gemacht hast, boote nochmal und poste das Ergebnis.

----------

## stream

Danke     :Very Happy: 

Den Tipfehler habe ich ausgebessert - Jetzt gehts wieder.

----------

## A.Stranger

Gern geschehen!  :Very Happy: 

----------

